# Going to nebraska!!! What shot should i buy?



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

The only thing i've shot is doves. Can anyone guide me in the right direction for what shot i should buy? I'm mainly going for pheasants but i'm also going for a chuckers and qual and like prarie chickens or somethin. What shot should i buy? I'm hunting with a 12 ga.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

#6 shotshells (I personally like the Remingtons, but thats just my opinion)
shotshell vest (I prefer the bright orange ones)
waterproof your boots
thermal undies
maybe some fingerless gloves
layer your shirts (in case you get hot)
a camera
a bottle of water
toilet paper (just in case)
a gun rag and oil
a cheerful heart. You are going to Nebraska to hunt Phez dude!


Have fun!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nebraska? pheasant heaven. That sounds like an exciting trip.

Yes, #6 shot.

And that other stuff Bax* recommended.  

Have fun!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

A nice new little 28 gauge O/U and some ficcochi golden pheasant loads 7/8oz of nickel plated 7.5 shot


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

A CAMERA SO WE CAN SEE HOW MUCH FUN IT WAS


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

#6 should have you covered for everything you've mentioned. Without a doubt - you'll need a good, experienced birddog to pin down those runnin' devils. In two weeks I'll be doing the same up in South Dakota, I think I'm officially getting excited for the trip.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

#6's and let em get out a few feet so you don't blow em up. :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Have fun in Nebraska. When I lived there, I used 6 shot in my remington 870 12 ga. Nebraska is decent - not as good as South Dakota, or even stretches of Montana for the ditch parrots. But you can still find birds on most days just hunting the CRP lands. Are you going with someone who has hunted the area before, or are you just winging it? What part of Nebraska?


----------



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

For pheasants, especially wild birds I prefer #5's. This gives you a little more knock down power for them big tuff birds. For chukar #6's are great. For Quail 7 1/2's are just prefect. If you want just one all around size then get #6's.

Have fun!


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> Are you going with someone who has hunted the area before, or are you just winging it? What part of Nebraska?


I am going with a friend of mine that has family back there. He says that they hunt pheasants like crazy. They don't have land but he says they what they are doing. I have no idea what part of Nebraska, all i've heard is close the the South Dakota boarder. It'll be a fun trip no matter what!!!

thanks for everyones response


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

GSPonPoint said:


> For pheasants, especially wild birds I prefer #5's. This gives you a little more knock down power for them big tuff birds. For chukar #6's are great. For Quail 7 1/2's are just prefect. If you want just one all around size then get #6's.
> 
> Have fun!


+1. I REALLY like the Winchester Copper-plated #5s. I haven't had any issues with them at all. If you were going later in the year, after they've gotten skittish, #4s would be a good way to go. Like was mentioned, give them a second to get out there. It lets you see where they are going, and keeps you from tearing them up. Have fun! Wish it was me going!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Theres Chuckar in Nebraska? You mean Sharptails and or Huns? I'm not knocking you at all. I'v been to the mid-west hunting several times but never Neb. I guess there could be Chuckar there. I don't ever even remember seeing Chuckar in any of the mid-west proclamations I've looked at. I'm going to NoDak in the next week or two just waiting for some favorable waterfowl hunting weather to hit up there before we go. The only thing I would suggest that you buy is a SoDak hunting Lic. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

blackdog said:


> Theres Chuckar in Nebraska? You mean Sharptails and or Huns? I'm not knocking you at all. I'v been to the mid-west hunting several times but never Neb. I guess there could be Chuckar there. I don't ever even remember seeing Chuckar in any of the mid-west proclamations I've looked at. I'm going to NoDak in the next week or two just waiting for some favorable waterfowl hunting weather to hit up there before we go. The only thing I would suggest that you buy is a SoDak hunting Lic. Good luck and have fun.


Haha I'm probably wrong. i thought my buddy said that there are chuckar. Why would you suggust buying a license from So. Dakota?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow all you guys are lucky i wish i was going back east to hunt pheasants what does it cost anyway?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Nebraska???? I have hunted it often and it can be hit or miss! Make sure the corn is down! Someone said that already, I no!!!!!

I am a 6's man, but there I go to the 4's and not the cheep stuff! Also I shoot a mod choke. These birds DO NOT PLAY BY THE RULES!

Hope for some snow and cool temps, that CRP grass is thick as the hair on your dogs back and if its hot... the dogs run a risk of over heating, fast!

Th locals call them CANYONS but I call them washs. If the weather comes in hit the edge of them and also the bottoms! You'll find Bob Whites there also.

Ohh if you have dogs... take boots for them! Lewis boots and some duck tape! PROMISE! The sand burrs will eat your dogs lunch!


Oh and if your one that has to give direction to your dog and yell and scream... stay home and don't waste your money! Shut your mouth and anyone elses and hunt the dog, follow fast and furious. When the shawdows get long is when you'll get the best dog work, in the morning they are waiting to play!

Ohh ya No CHUKAR in Nebraska, at least not native!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

TAK said:


> Ohh ya No CHUKAR in Nebraska, at least not native!


Aren't Chuckars actually from India or something like that originally? Like pheasants are from China?


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

My bad. I meant a Nebraska license.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Bax* said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > Ohh ya No CHUKAR in Nebraska, at least not native!
> ...


Your right, Phez are from China or something like that? But what the hell is a "Chuckar" :?: Pretty sure none of them in Neb. either! **** sure there is no wild CHUKAR there!

The first smart arse never wins! 8) :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've been hunting the Mid west including north east Nebraska every year since 1985. In that time I have learned a ton about chasing wild roosters. A lot of folks have given good advice here and you can't go wrong listening to them. TAK knows what he's talking about, those birds DON"T play by the rules. Armed with that thought I'll give you the two most important things to remember while back there hunting. (1) Don't even get out in the field until at least 10:00am. Pheasants are on the move in the morning going to feed and as such they are very alert and VERY twitchy. Just like any other animal when it feeds. If you want to see most the birds flying away at 100 yards, go ahead and hunt early in the morning. Let them get all chowed up and find there way back to the cover where they loaf and dust during the day. That's when you'll have better luck at pinning them down. (2) Like TAK said, tape your mouth shut, and demand that your hunting partners do the same! You HAVE to hunt quiet if you're to have a chance at getting close to these birds. If you've got a dog that needs to be yelled at all day, leave him in his crate. Hide the truck, ease the doors shut, load your gun quietly, un-snap your dog, and SHUT your mouth! If you hunt with weenies that cant keep quiet and have to scream *ROOSTER* or *HEN!!!* every time something gets in the air, choose new hunting partners.

You're in for the time of your life. If you have good bird numbers and the corn is out it just don't get no better!


----------

